# SCHEISS AMD hochgegangen!!!



## Vlad-CCCP (21. Juli 2006)

amd ist echt der letzte DRECK, son MÜLL, son SCHEISS.

ich bin auf nen 2000+ (gab n thread zu) umgezogen, ich wusste, dass er heiss wird, hab mal 70 grad bei speedfan gesehen. hab mir aber nix dabei gedacht, da ich mir am samstag eh n neuen kühler halen wollte.
auf jeden fall hab ich n video konventeiren lassen und bin ausm zimmer.
nach 1-2std. komm ich wieder rein. das ganze zimmer voller rausch. hab dann festgestellt, dass es vom pc kommt, hab dann voll panik gekriegt und ne schüssel wasser drübergekippt (was wohl n fehler wahr, damit waren alle komponenten im arsch). hab dann case aufgemacht, alles verschmort hey.

wär ich doch nur bei meinem geilen intel geblieben, ich habs ja immer gewusst.
wenn mir jetzt hier im forum noch einer kommt und behauptet amd wär geil, ich sags euch den mach ich fertig. verfickte scheisse nochmal.


----------



## HanFred (21. Juli 2006)

der prozessor hat bestimmt aus einer depression heraus suizid begangen, weil du immer so auf AMD schimpfst und intel in den höchsten tönen lobst. *g*

PS: AMD ist geil.


----------



## R32V6 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: SCHEISS AMD hochgegangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Fertigmachen???
Ok, ich bin dabei!


----------



## Pindi (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: SCHEISS AMD hochgegangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Vlad-CCCP am 21.07.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> amd ist echt der letzte DRECK, son MÜLL, son SCHEISS.
> 
> ich bin auf nen 2000+ (gab n thread zu) umgezogen, ich wusste, dass er heiss wird, hab mal 70 grad bei speedfan gesehen. hab mir aber nix dabei gedacht, da ich mir am samstag eh n neuen kühler halen wollte.
> auf jeden fall hab ich n video konventeiren lassen und bin ausm zimmer.
> ...



Mein AMD läuft super stabil, kalt und hat noch nie probleme gemacht. Wenn du deinem Ärger Luft machen musst, höre ich dir gerne zu, aber kannst doch nciht so ne verallgemeinerung loslassen. zumal du es jau auch schon vorher wusstest und ihn jetzt bei diesen temperaturen noch voll auszulasten....naja.

mfg pindi


----------



## ich98 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: SCHEISS AMD hochgegangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Vlad-CCCP am 21.07.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> amd ist echt der letzte DRECK, son MÜLL, son SCHEISS.
> 
> ich bin auf nen 2000+ (gab n thread zu) umgezogen, ich wusste, dass er heiss wird, hab mal 70 grad bei speedfan gesehen. hab mir aber nix dabei gedacht, da ich mir am samstag eh n neuen kühler halen wollte.
> auf jeden fall hab ich n video konventeiren lassen und bin ausm zimmer.
> ...



 
@Titel klemmt deine Zahlentaste "1" ? 

Ansonsten nennt man das wohl dummgelaufen, der 2000+ wird sehr warm und muss ordentlich gekühlt werden und das mit der Wasserschüssel war der Todestoß und gleichzeitig ein Aktion die den Titel: "Voll-Horst-des-Monats" verdient. 

 

Ändert aber nicht an der Qualität der anderen AMD CPUs


----------



## Keuleman (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: SCHEISS AMD hochgegangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Das mit dem Wasser war ne coole Aktion! Respekt    
Mein 3000+ steckt bei der Hitze in nem kleinen Barebone und wird nie über 49 grad warm. Im Winter hatter maximal 40 Grad. Irgendwas machst Du falsch?  :-o


----------



## butt3rkeks (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: SCHEISS AMD hochgegangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Keuleman am 21.07.2006 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Wasser war ne coole Aktion! Respekt
> Mein 3000+ steckt bei der Hitze in nem kleinen Barebone und wird nie über 49 grad warm. Im Winter hatter maximal 40 Grad. Irgendwas machst Du falsch?  :-o


Vielleicht hat er den CPU-Lüfter nicht am Mobo angeschlossen, um STrom zu sparen ?


----------



## ripitall (21. Juli 2006)

HA HA


----------



## Danielovitch (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: SCHEISS AMD hochgegangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				butt3rkeks am 21.07.2006 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Keuleman am 21.07.2006 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

Aber Wasser übern PC... coole Sache


----------



## Keuleman (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: SCHEISS AMD hochgegangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				butt3rkeks am 21.07.2006 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Keuleman am 21.07.2006 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ums ohne Humor auszudrücken, klingt für mich nach entweder gar keine Wärmeleitpaste oder nach Kühler nicht richtig drauf oder nach viel zuviel power draufgegeben.

[humor an] oder die Power, die der Prozzi mehr gekriegt hat, beim Lüfter wieder abgezogen [/humor aus]

Aber das mit dem Wasser war echt das Beste.


----------



## derseppl (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: SCHEISS AMD hochgegangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				ich98 am 21.07.2006 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten nennt man das wohl dummgelaufen, der 2000+ wird sehr warm und muss ordentlich gekühlt werden und das mit der Wasserschüssel war der Todestoß und gleichzeitig ein Aktion die den Titel: "Voll-Horst-des-Monats" verdient.


   

hey also bitte wenn meine cpu 70° hätte würde ich mal den lüfter anschalten   
ne aber echt, wie kann man nur bei einer cpu mit 70° den pc laufenlassen... des ist ja fast so als ob du es herausgefordert hättest^^
mein amd 3500+ läuft bei dem wetter mit 38° in windows... weiß nicht was du da falschmachst  

und HanFred hat es schon gesagt: AMD IST GEIL


----------



## doceddy (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: SCHEISS AMD hochgegangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

amd xp wurden schon immer so heiß. ich denke da an meinen 2100+. aber du bist ja selber schuld, du wusstest von den tempproblemen und hast trotzdem nichts gemacht  . und übrigens: hab schon meine 3. amd cpu. alle 3 funktionieren bis heute perfekt ( xp 1500+ und 2100+ , 64 2800+ ) obwohl die übertaktet liefen!


----------



## ich98 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: SCHEISS AMD hochgegangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				derseppl am 21.07.2006 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> mein amd 3500+ läuft bei dem wetter mit 38° in windows... weiß nicht was du da falschmachst
> 
> und HanFred hat es schon gesagt: AMD IST GEIL



vergleicht bitte die Wärmeabgabe des AMD Athlon XP 2000+ nicht mit den neuen A64, da liegen Welten dazwischen.


----------



## aeghistos (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: SCHEISS AMD hochgegangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Damit ihr es euch vorstellen könnt: ein Video


----------



## HanFred (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: SCHEISS AMD hochgegangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				derseppl am 21.07.2006 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> und HanFred hat es schon gesagt: AMD IST GEIL


das war natürlich reine provokation, eigentlich kaufe ich mir das, was momentan besser ist und jetzt würde ich wieder intel kaufen, aber mein AMD X2 wird's schon noch ein weilchen machen.


----------



## derseppl (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: SCHEISS AMD hochgegangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				ich98 am 21.07.2006 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> vergleicht bitte die Wärmeabgabe des AMD Athlon XP 2000+ nicht mit den neuen A64, da liegen Welten dazwischen.



trotzdem sollte der temp-wert unter 70° liegen


----------



## Hyperhorn (21. Juli 2006)

Dieser Thread ist überaus nützlich für andere und dir wird man jetzt bestimmt auch noch helfen können...   
Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass vielleicht nur das Netzteil Schaden genommen hat, auch bei 70°C raucht ein XP 2000+ normalerweise nicht gleich ab.  :-o  Und selbst wenn: Deine EINZIGE AMD-CPU ist doch wohl kein Maßstab, oder?!   
Angesichts dessen, dass ich seit Jahren AMD-CPUs genutzt habe (K6 usw.) bzw. nutze (u.a. ein XP 2000+  ), behaupte ich mal, dass bei korrektem Umgang jahrelanger, intensiver Einsatz kein Problem darstellt.
Achja: Über Bildmaterial würde ich mich hier freuen: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=1072&tid=3482024&x=10

Du kannst ja jetzt zu einem Conroe greifen.


----------



## Keuleman (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: SCHEISS AMD hochgegangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				aeghistos am 21.07.2006 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ihr es euch vorstellen könnt: ein Video



Ah, danke! Anschauungsmaterial. Mal gucken, wie sowas aussieht.


----------



## vdbiesen (21. Juli 2006)

Vlad-CCCP am 21.07.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> hab dann voll panik gekriegt und ne schüssel wasser drübergekippt



[  ] kann jedem mal passieren
[  ] hätte ich auch so gemacht
[  ]  AMD ists Schuld
[  ] Intel ists Schuld
[X] vote for "Vollhorst-des-Monats"  

Sry, aber da gibts nur noch ein LOL von mir!!! Wer vorher schon erkannt hat, dass die CPU verdammt heiss ist, der lastet die doch nicht auch noch so aus? Zudem kann man doch in (fast) jedem BIOS ne shutdown-temp einstellen um die Prozessor + restliche Hardware vor Überhitzung zu schützen     

Hauptsache der Hersteller ist Schuld


----------



## aeghistos (21. Juli 2006)

vdbiesen am 21.07.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem kann man doch in (fast) jedem BIOS ne shutdown-temp einstellen um die Prozessor + restliche Hardware vor Überhitzung zu schützen
> 
> Hauptsache der Hersteller ist Schuld



Leider trifft das auf die alten XP-Przessoren nicht zu, das Problem war aber bekannt. Mittlerweile dürfte es etwas in Vergessenheit geraten sein.


----------



## vdbiesen (21. Juli 2006)

aeghistos am 21.07.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider trifft das auf die alten XP-Przessoren nicht zu, das Problem war aber bekannt. Mittlerweile dürfte es etwas in Vergessenheit geraten sein.



Ich meine mich aber genau daran zu erinnern, dass mein asrock board dies schon unterstützte, als ich noch ein sockel A system hatte (mit nem XP 2400+)
Ich kann ja mal schauen was für ein board das war, da der Rechner jetzt meiner kleinen Schwester gehört


----------



## fiumpf (21. Juli 2006)

Mein guter alter XP 2400+ ist NIE über 60 Grad heiss geworden. Weiss ja nicht wie dein Kühlsystem aufgebaut war, aber ich hatte nur 3 Lüfter im Rechner.
Bei 70 Grad hätt ich mir Gedanken gemacht und 5 Kumpels mit nem Fächer vors offene Gehäuse gestellt.   

AMD ist geil!

Edit: Hatte das AsRock K7VT4A Pro, Sockel A, hat Shutdown unterstützt.


----------



## aeghistos (21. Juli 2006)

fiumpf am 21.07.2006 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Hatte das AsRock K7VT4A Pro, Sockel A, hat Shutdown unterstützt.



Es gab Boards, die die  Thermaldiode auslesen konnten, aber halt nicht alle. Ich weiss noch, dass das damals, als ich meinen XP 1400+ gekauft habe, ein Kriterium war, das das Board erfüllen musste.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2006)

aeghistos am 21.07.2006 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 21.07.2006 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genaugenommen warens arg wenige - der rest hat einfach die temperatur unterm sockel gemessen und dann pauschal 10-20° draufgerechnet, womit auch die 70° zu erklären wären.

bei meinen 1000er t-bird (ja ganz ohne diode) hatte ich im sommer temperaturen jenseits der 70° - und selbst bei 200mhz übertacktung und 75° keinerlei temperaturprobleme...
hab mir dann angewöhnt, die temperatur gleich in °A(sus) statt °C anzugeben, da dass offensichtlich eh nicht das gleiche war.. (bei meinem aktuellen p4 system übrigens auch - nur liegen °A hier mindesten 5K unter den realen °C, eher 10K )

ansonsten auch von mir ein

[X]voll-horst-des-monats 

für die aktion mit dem eimer 
(elektrobrände mit wasser löschen - ich hab mir ja gedacht, dass fanatische williamette/northwood a anhänger etwas merkwürdig denken müssen, aber sowas..)

@cccp: machst du vor der entsorgung noch n paar bilder für dau-alarm?

ach ja, als warnung: intel sind übrigens auch nicht wasserfest


----------



## Flyer24 (21. Juli 2006)

Vlad-CCCP am 21.07.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> wär ich doch nur bei meinem geilen intel geblieben, ich habs ja immer gewusst.
> wenn mir jetzt hier im forum noch einer kommt und behauptet amd wär geil, ich sags euch den mach ich fertig. verfickte scheisse nochmal.



Wenn man sich so deine Art und weise sich auszudrücken anschaut, traut man sich fast 100%-ig zu sagen, dass in diesem Fall der Fehler vor dem Monitor sitzt.
AMD ist GEIL, bin schon seit Jahren begeisterter AMD-Käufer, mein derzeitiges System lüppt Rockstable, auch wenn es mich derzeit wieder ins Intel-Lager zieht 
Mir fällt auf dass sich Fanboys deiner Sorte immer nur einmal zu Wort melden, ggf. den Thread eröffnen nur um ein wenig Unruhe zu stiften, hier gehts ja schon teilweise ab wie im Giga.de- Forum , von argumentieren keine spur


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (21. Juli 2006)

Wenn die CPU 70° hat, einfach aus dem Zimmer zu gehen, während das Teil auf Volllast läuft, Respekt *g*
Selbst dran schuld, weil eigentlich sind die AMD-CPUs schon ziemlich *geil* *hust*

MfG Jimini

Edit: selbstverständlich bist du auch für mich der VOLLHORST DES MONATS *tusch*


----------



## Gunter (21. Juli 2006)

ich verleihe dir hiermit offiziell: 
den passenden award


----------



## Volcom (21. Juli 2006)

deine  panik musste recht groß sein wen du erst in die küche rennen musstest um ne schüssel zu suchen, dann gabs  da keine , ab in den keller und schon hasst du eine , dann ins bad um wasser rein machen und etwas fit damit alles am ende auch glänzt und dann wieder ins zimmer zurück. pc ausschalten und sehen was passiert ist auch ne lösung.


----------



## michael1000 (21. Juli 2006)

@honk des monats .
unverantwotlich was du da gemacht hast !!! sollen leute wegen dir noch in gefahr gebracht werden ? vieleicht erkundigst du dich mal ,was sich für gase bei solch einer rauchentwicklung bilden .ach ja ..... die feuerwehr hätte das selbe getan, also sei nicht traurig . (nicht vergessen gut durchlüften)

intel brennt aber bestimmt auch ganz gut


----------



## Piccolo676 (21. Juli 2006)

ums mit den Worten meines guten Freundes Nelson zu sagen

 HAHA 



aber mal im ernst, ich glaub ned dass das so war. denn wer wäre so blöd, das auch noch hier so zu schildern. zudem hat er/sie sich nie mehr gemeldet.

aber sollte es doch wahr sein, siehe oben


----------



## _Slayer_ (21. Juli 2006)

Vlad-CCCP am 21.07.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> amd ist echt der letzte DRECK, son MÜLL, son SCHEISS.
> 
> ich bin auf nen 2000+ (gab n thread zu) umgezogen, ich wusste, dass er heiss wird, hab mal 70 grad bei speedfan gesehen. hab mir aber nix dabei gedacht, da ich mir am samstag eh n neuen kühler halen wollte.
> auf jeden fall hab ich n video konventeiren lassen und bin ausm zimmer.
> ...





AMD ist geil. Bitte mach mich fertig!


----------



## Kevex (21. Juli 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA WASSER HAHAHAHAHAHA nimm lieber ne Pfanne heisses öl un dannach Wasser das wirkt besser


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (21. Juli 2006)

Vlad-CCCP am 21.07.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> amd ist echt der letzte DRECK, son MÜLL, son SCHEISS.
> 
> ich bin auf nen 2000+ (gab n thread zu) umgezogen, ich wusste, dass er heiss wird, hab mal 70 grad bei speedfan gesehen. hab mir aber nix dabei gedacht, da ich mir am samstag eh n neuen kühler halen wollte.
> auf jeden fall hab ich n video konventeiren lassen und bin ausm zimmer.
> ...




Meine Fresse ich habe schon viel erlbet aber das is die Krönung.Wie scheisse muss man sein um wasser drüber zu kippen? wie wärs gleich mit nem feuelöscher??? Und was schlagen angeht halte dich bitte zurück vlad, ich bin kein amd besitzer aber von so nen scheisser wie du die ihren pc wieder zurück geben müssen weil du zu dumm zum atmen bis und von irgendson schmarotzer lass ich mir doch net drohnen.Sons ziege ich dir trencoat mafia und shot shot pederast


----------



## Kevex (21. Juli 2006)

WWWWAAAASSSSSEEEEERRRRR oh mann ich kann nich mehr alter


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (21. Juli 2006)

Raptor-Gaming am 21.07.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Fresse ich habe schon viel erlbet aber das is die Krönung.Wie scheisse muss man sein um wasser drüber zu kippen? wie wärs gleich mit nem feuelöscher??? Und was schlagen angeht halte dich bitte zurück vlad, ich bin kein amd besitzer aber von so nen scheisser wie du die ihren pc wieder zurück geben müssen weil du zu dumm zum atmen bis und von irgendson schmarotzer lass ich mir doch net drohnen.Sons ziege ich dir trencoat mafia und shot shot pederast



Calm down, Flamekid.

MfG Jimini


----------



## m-a-x (21. Juli 2006)

Kevex am 21.07.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> WWWWAAAASSSSSEEEEERRRRR oh mann ich kann nich mehr alter



Dabei weiß doch jeder, dass man nen Schwelbrand am besten austritt!


----------



## alexgo (21. Juli 2006)

m-a-x am 21.07.2006 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Kevex am 21.07.2006 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dass er sich nicht schämt. Dass er nicht dankbar ist, keinen Gewischt gekriegt zu haben. 


btw. Hier ist alles, was du noch brauchst  http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=3&tid=4584616&x=16


----------



## Zubunapy (21. Juli 2006)

Vlad-CCCP am 21.07.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> amd ist echt der letzte DRECK, son MÜLL, son SCHEISS.
> 
> ich bin auf nen 2000+ (gab n thread zu) umgezogen, ich wusste, dass er heiss wird, hab mal 70 grad bei speedfan gesehen. hab mir aber nix dabei gedacht, da ich mir am samstag eh n neuen kühler halen wollte.
> auf jeden fall hab ich n video konventeiren lassen und bin ausm zimmer.
> ...


AMD IS geil!!!
Scheiß Intel. Meiner is MIR abgeraucht beim Zocken! Toll. Ganzes MB mitgegangen!!!!


----------



## Chat1000 (21. Juli 2006)

@ Vlad - sajebis, eta fsjo prawda ile tscho?   

Ob Amd oder Intel ist doch scheiß egal, meine Güte überall diese flamer ^^  *g*


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Juli 2006)

Ich glaube kaum, dass dieser Thread noch eine sinnvolle Funktion hat. Abgesehen davon, dass das ohnehin kaum spürbare Niveau mit jedem Post noch weiter sinkt.   

Trotzdem danke für die Lacher!  

Flame 4tw.

**zoo**

Regards, eX!


----------

